# Rick89 Road to Nowhere



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no long intros, new log, funny one really decided to have a lay off from strongman for health reasons and trim down,training has been poop as has diet as I have no goals, so hopefully journal will keep me on track from slacking and act as a log book

bw hovering around 105-107kg through the week most mornings, have lost over 2 stone since january with cleaning up diet and lots of cardio, need to get this down to 100kg atleast

old pb's

deadlift 315kg

squat 265kg

bench 170kg

log 137.5

strict press 120kg

thursday session was pull

deadlifts up to 260x3.....were tough havent dead-lifted since january

chinsx3

borx3

barbell curlx2

friday was legs

squat 180x7...200x1..220x3

lunges x3

ghrx2

calves

weights well down but not bad base to build of considering weight loss thought would be worse tbh

rest day today diet has been as follows

1-5 whole eggs

2-whey and 75 almond

3-same as 2-

will update diet and training daily


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

good luck Rick:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bogbrush said:


> good luck Rick:thumbup1:


cheers fella Ill do my best


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Your still doing wales strongest man!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How come you had time off coz of health mate? What was the matter?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Nice to see a log going again Rick and good to know your back at it which means your health must be a lot better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best rick buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> How come you had time off coz of health mate? What was the matter?


nothing happened just a number of things got me thinking

one being my father having a heart attack in front of my eyes in the gym with me, and turns out although lifestyle contributed but docs reckon the odd were against him genetically anyhow

aswell as me just feeling generally ****ty sluggin around 19 stone of lard lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Nice to see a log going again Rick and good to know your back at it which means your health must be a lot better.


cheers matey

health was never bad just a case of getting wiser in my old age haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nothing happened just a number of things got me thinking
> 
> one being my father having a heart attack in front of my eyes in the gym with me, and turns out although lifestyle contributed but docs reckon the odd were against him genetically anyhow
> 
> aswell as me just feeling generally ****ty sluggin around 19 stone of lard lol


Is your dad ok now mate?

So have you cut back on AAS as well?

Yeah being 19 st would be a slog. I'm 16 at moment and get out of breath quick!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Is your dad ok now mate?
> 
> So have you cut back on AAS as well?
> 
> Yeah being 19 st would be a slog. I'm 16 at moment and get out of breath quick!


Ye buddy was 12 months ago now hes fine but was a wake up cal to me that theres more to life than being strong

ive never really used much to be honest only moderate test and sometimes a decent dose of an oral 4 weeks up to comp, I dont get on well with tren mentally so avoid that, most my cycle are test only tbh

the highest i ever went was recently 1600mg test for 2 weeks and realized it was way too unhealthy and had to drop back down to 900mg a week now with letro thrown in 2x a week which is my current cycle


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck hun. You know I will be poking my nose In here to see how you are doing!

Hope to still catch you up at Wales strongest man..  x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Will be following Rick!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best as always Rick. Toying with the idea of a different approach to training myself, for the next few months anyway. Maybe we can inspire each other


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Will follow Rick, all the best with it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

rest day over with, severe doms from squats legs are in bits today

todays food was

5 whole eggs

whey and almonds

whey and almonds

chicken and white spuds

chicken and almond

tomorrow will be bit more carbs with it being training day , push session tomoz


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

subbed to the best back on here

all the best


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stevieboy100 said:


> subbed to the best back on here
> 
> all the best


cheers mate i would'nt say the best on here but not too shabby

lets see if it looks as good lean in month or two


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Subbed mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

17.2 stone this am holding water from cheat meal friday should drop couple pounds next few days

brekkie was 60g whey, 75 almonds, green tea

going to try get to gym today for push but not sure wheres open local today


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Get your self over to events with si


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Get your self over to events with si


that what im thinking mate, by time im out of work today no where else will be open


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update, hevetn had much to say so far because i havent trained since last friday, due to work commitments but to be honest I think the rest has done me good as im feeling more motivated and dying to get back in the gym tomorrow

diets been good also but still needs works, going to re introduce cardio in the mornings friday

today diet so far

whey and almonds

chicken and white spuds

chicken and white souds

whey and almonds

and have see bass and peppers for next meal

push tomorrow hopefully hit it hard and get a good sesh in after rest


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

When you have whey and almonds for breakfast do you not feel hungry till your next meal ?

I ask coz I'd be well hungry if that's all I had first meal

btw sea bass and pepers sounds well nice


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> quick update, hevetn had much to say so far because i havent trained since last friday, due to work commitments but to be honest I think the rest has done me good as im feeling more motivated and dying to get back in the gym tomorrow
> 
> diets been good also but still needs works, going to re introduce cardio in the mornings friday
> 
> ...


What almonds do you have mate? I have these what I'm having now 

And soy and wasabi flavour. 70g packs and it's 2 for 2quid at Asda


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> What almonds do you have mate? I have these what I'm having now
> View attachment 150485
> 
> 
> And soy and wasabi flavour. 70g packs and it's 2 for 2quid at Asda


I havent seen them before I imagine they are alot less bland to plain ones

Im not sure what brand but i get a big bag of 300g from bookers for I think it was £3.50, not sure if thats cheap or not just while im there getting my chicken buddy

going to throw a few more salmon/bass meals in though as chicken and almonds is getting old now but chicken alot cheaper than fish

was doing cocunut oil but run out 3 days ago will get some more tmoz


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> When you have whey and almonds for breakfast do you not feel hungry till your next meal ?
> 
> I ask coz I'd be well hungry if that's all I had first meal
> 
> btw sea bass and pepers sounds well nice


yes i do feel hungry fast but for some reason the same macros of coconut oil and whey not so much

Im always hungry through the day which is hopefully a good sign while trying to lose fat but Im not weighing myself till weekend now

hope your well buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

feel really fat and watery today which is making me extra motivated to stick to diet

need to start counting macros and HIT cardio tomoz for sure


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I havent seen them before I imagine they are alot less bland to plain ones
> 
> Im not sure what brand but i get a big bag of 300g from bookers for I think it was £3.50, not sure if thats cheap or not just while im there getting my chicken buddy
> 
> ...


Thats cheap mate but I have to get flavoured ones as plain are so hard to eat!

What about frozen white fish fillets? I think 750g is like 4quid from Tescos. Again very bland on own but can out spices on them and stuff


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Thats cheap mate but I have to get flavoured ones as plain are so hard to eat!
> 
> What about frozen white fish fillets? I think 750g is like 4quid from Tescos. Again very bland on own but can out spices on them and stuff


was thinking more fatty fishes pal as I love them and get the pro/fat meal

dont think I could bring myself to stomach white fish fillets lol

about to to eat bass now love the stuff, the last 2 months ive been going through 600g a day of either salmon/bass/trout fish is my favourite food , only last week or two have been more chicken and nuts

I need to work out my macros properly but dont know where to start lol, im hovering at 17 stone , would roughly guess 18-20%bf

Im thinking somewhere along the lines of 350pro, 200g c, 150 fat, all carbs around training and all other meals pro fat


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> was thinking more fatty fishes pal as I love them and get the pro/fat meal
> 
> dont think I could bring myself to stomach white fish fillets lol
> 
> ...


I love sea bass as well but isn't it low in fat?

What about mackerel? Tins of that aren't expensive and you get ones in different flavours.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yes i do feel hungry fast but for some reason the same macros of coconut oil and whey not so much
> 
> Im always hungry through the day which is hopefully a good sign while trying to lose fat but Im not weighing myself till weekend now
> 
> hope your well buddy


Good that things are going well mate keep it up 

With me things aren't to bad but could be a bit better,

I'll email you


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I love sea bass as well but isn't it low in fat?
> 
> What about mackerel? Tins of that aren't expensive and you get ones in different flavours.


yes buddy the sea bass is lower in fat, around 6g per 100g off the top of my head but could be tad more

I dont mind paying bit more to be honest buddy especially for taste reasons


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Good that things are going well mate keep it up
> 
> With me things aren't to bad but could be a bit better,
> 
> I'll email you


ah hope its nothing too stressfull buddy and it sorts its self out for you quick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

right guys had quick look online at macro calculator and worked out for my daily macro on low carb would be the following based on 20% bf at my weight

carbs 194.8

pro 311.7

fats 121.2

cals 3117

so going to go with that and then go fro there, seems about right but all this is new to me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

new daily diet plan with macros

8.30-200g salmon, 1 scoop whey, black coffee , 3g vit c

11.30-200g chicken, 100g greens, 60g almond

3.30-200g chicken, 100g greens, 60g almond

6.30- 50g whey, 100g oats,

7- train- intra 20g bcaa's

8.30 50g whey, 75g maltodextrin

9.30 200g chicken 300g white baked potato


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

@Rick89

Hello hun

Just poppin in to see you, and see if you are hoping to get along to Haven on Sunday?

Hope all is going good with your diet...

 x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Where are you Rick?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> @Rick89
> 
> Hello hun
> 
> ...


Hy hun hope your well 

Unfortunately due to mad work commitments i wont be there this weekend, was asked to help with loading and setting up as i did last year and feel bad but just cant take time off work at mo

hope you have a great time though x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hy guys sorry been MEGA busy last few weeks let this journal go

get it going again as got a feeling things are about to get "fun" again with some new things im trying

tonight was pull, weights still light just working slowly

deadlift

180x5

200x5

240x5...all piece of p!ss as they should be, building this up slow with perfect form left loads in the tank

bor

60xloads

100kxloads

120kx6

140kx8

hammer pulldown

140x3x8

some hammer curls and hypers then done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well today my back is well and truly feeling it lol

hoping to get a push session in tonight but taking the kids swimming so might have to catch up tmoz


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

back on here a little bit more so decided to re fresh

also been asked to sample some new bits and review on here so that too

started cycle today after months of cruising on 100mg prop a week of renvex anavar alongside excel prop and mast

rest day today but diet has been

salmon and asparagus

chicken brocolli and almond

chicken brocolli and almond

chicken broccoli and almonds

salmon

chicken and egg noddles

low carb due to no training,

been dieting 2 weeks no consistently again after months of slacking, feel great going into this cycle


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Where have you been? Hope you are well and kids, family good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just watching this, awesome.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers HG family are well thanks buddy, hows things your end??

quick update diet has been same every day

salmon and asparagus

chicken, broccolli, almonds

chicken broccolli almonds

chicken broccolli almonds

salmon and asparagus

train

pro recover

chicken and noodles

steak

did treat myself to a pizza and beer cheat meal yesterday but scales have stayed consistent so happy

trained pull today, 100mg var really kicking in now after few days, renvex seems very potent so far, pumps are mad, getting more vascualr and feeling strong

new to var so very interesting


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see you well mate. All the best as always:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good to see you well mate. All the best as always:thumbup1:


cheers big man

just plodding on, been s very lazy year but been really consistent with eating last 3 weeks and the difference is big

hope your well mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers big man
> 
> just plodding on, been s very lazy year but been really consistent with eating last 3 weeks and the difference is big
> 
> hope your well mate


Yes mate, I'm fine. Been doing our usual thing of trying to drop some weight lately lol. Working ok atm. Down 11 lbs in 6 weeks or so. Turning into a bodybuilder lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good to see your doing alright mate


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Rick lad, get this up and running again!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Only just spotted this Rick. Good luck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

push

incline barbell, rest pause 110x8/3/2........100kgx12

decline smith 130x6/2/1....100kgx10/3/2

behind neck press 80kx12/3/2

lat raises 3 x 10kg, very strict and slow

skull crushers x 3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

long tough day in work and gym today, exhausted to the max

5 am 30 min cardio

7am salmon and asparagus

10am chicken broccolli almonds

12.30am same

3pm. same

6pm. mackrel and some soft cheese

7- train

8pm pro recover

9pm noodles chicken and veg

pull session was

hammer lat pulldown

barbell rows

close grip pulldown

one arm preachers

done thank god


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesterday was as follows

1-salmon

2- chicken broccolli almonds

3-same

4-same

5- mackerel

train

6-pro recover

7- chicken and noodles

legs

fronties

leg press

leg curls

calf raises


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Its Rhys mate, hows things? get ya numbers up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> Its Rhys mate, hows things? get ya numbers up


alright fella didnt realise it was you hows training?

things are ok just trying to eat cleaner and get fat right down, not overly fussed about strength at moment

today was as follows

8am-salmon and asparagus

10am-chicken broccolli and almonds

12pm- chicken salad bap

3-chicken broccolli and almonds

6-mackerel

8- 30 mins cardio

10- will be chicken and almonds again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

had alot on with work so not had time to update

monday-

bench 140x5

inlcine 120x8

tuesday-

deadlift 250x5....happy as havent deadlifted much at all this year

thu-

beltless paused squat 200x3

fri-

strict shoulder press, 100x5..110x1...90x6


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Solid numbers dude, similar to mine, be interesting to see where we are at come the Welsh


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> Solid numbers dude, similar to mine, be interesting to see where we are at come the Welsh


to be honest mate i really cant see me doing it as i want to get donw to around 95kg and i just wont be competitive at all in 105 at that weight

but you never know, i probably love my food too much to get that low ha

let me know when your going for 280 dead and ill jump in for a sesh with you mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sunday, great sesh today, felt lazy so not much reps lol

this bodybuilding training is getting a bit boring at times haha, time for some low rep heavy stuff

squats

180x1

200x1

210x1......all beltless, wrapless and paused

belt on

220x1..paused

240x1

fronties up tom 160 paused

incline

60xloads....80x5...100kgx5 paused,,, 120kx1,,, 140kgx 1 paused easy aswell

100kx15 reps

dips, 4 sets of 20 reps just bw

skull crushersx loads

felt good today, testing numbers after lay off to work out some plans, legs were still sore from thursday, will squat 3-4 times a week for a bit


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nothing but rest tonight, hard day in work feelin spent so gym tmoz

diet been very good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good sesh tonight, felt tired from work so surprised myself

17 inch deadlift

60xloads

100x5

140x1

180x1

220x1

260x1

300kx5.....top set

close grip pulldowns ..whole stack

t bar rows x4

curls

diet been a bit shabby last few days , hovering around 109kg bw, goals is 100kg by xmas with added strength


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

crap session tonight, feel run down , heavy day in work again, going to have few days off i think to re fuel

bench

60xloads

100x5

120x5

140x1

160x1

incline 130x5

flies

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good sesh tonight

squat 220kgx5

leg press

leg curls

eaten a bit too much crap though, deffo back to dieting tomorrow


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight

strict standing military

barxloads

60xloads

80x5

100x1

120x fail.....lol bit optimistic as this is my pb at 19 stone and i am now 17, need more time

loads lateral raises

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sunday 19 oct

squats

all beltless , wrapless and paused

60kxloads

100kx5

120kx5

140kx3

170kx 3

160kx5 x 3 sets

done

feel weak and fat today, time to get my sh1t together to hit goals of fat loss and strength for x mas


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last night sesh was

paused bench 120kgx12

incline db 50kg dbells x 10

peck deck x loads....gay i know haha

tonight

deadlift

warmup

100kxloads

140kx5

180kx5

220kx1

260kx3

280kx2

chins, bw 10 reps 3 sets

t bar rows x 3


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

nice work bud


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> nice work bud


cheers fella hope training si good your end mate

tonight was as follows

squats

60xloads

100xloads

140x1 paused

180x1 paused

belt and wraps on

220x1 paused

230x4... was going for 5 and could of really but asi lifted off the bar moved loads and was rolling round my back so my head went from the start, would of been easy otherwise

leg pressxloads

leg ext

hammie leg curls

feeling good, reckon i can hit a 280-290 squat in wraps at 105 bw before xmas easy enough


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strong squats mate, paused too!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

keep forgetting to update this

tonight was

deads from floor

60xloads

100xloads

140x1

180x1

belt on

220x1...super fast

250x5...very very easy, was tempted to keep going for more reps but left some in the tanks

chins

bwx12.......pb..super strict slow form hard contraction at top

bwx8

pulldowns

t bar rows 5 plates x loads

feelinf very strong at mo on pulling and back stuff, not so much at pressing


----------

